# Il lato oscuro del Clasico



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2013)

Montaggio molto divertente e a tratti soddisfacente che mostra il lato che preferisco delle sfide tra Real e Barcellona degli ultimi anni.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2013)

Da notare come i madrileni perdano subito la testa e come invece i catal'ani siano sempre freddi e sappiano sempre come comportarsi per portare tutto a proprio vantaggio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Novembre 2013)

Il Real Madrid rimarrà sempre inferiore al mio Barça  C.Ronaldo eterno secondo.


----------



## O Animal (8 Novembre 2013)

Beh tutto merito degli apostoli dell'UNICEF e di Mourinho...


----------



## Butcher (8 Novembre 2013)

Messi a 1:20


----------



## alexrossonero (8 Novembre 2013)

Certi interventi killer dei madrileni sono davvero una cosa che col calcio non c'entra nulla. Così come le note simulazioni dei blaugrana.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Certi interventi killer dei madrileni sono davvero una cosa che col calcio non c'entra nulla. Così come le note simulazioni dei blaugrana.



infatti...io odio di più le simulazioni ridicole dei catalani che gli interventi killer anche se sono scorrette e vigliacche...una volta si facevano regolarmente questi interventi
inutile dire che il Real insieme al Milan rappresenta il Calcio per Club (anche se per me loro sono i numeri 1, ma di pochissimo) 9 Champions, 30 Scudetti...il Real è il sogno di tutti


----------



## Snake (8 Novembre 2013)

si infatti, meglio le entrate killer col rischio di spaccare una gamba


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2013)

Aldilà di queste scenate puerili di ambedue le compagini, il Barca non avrà mai il fascino del Real. Ma neanche lontanamente. Pepe sarebbe un degno compare dei simulatori catalani. Perfetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2013)

Il Barcellona è la Rubentus d'europa. Se non rubano in casa non sono contenti, poi loro giocatori sono l'anticalcio. Neymar è la dimostrazione.
Eh ma se fosse Balotelli "eheheheh ma balotelli è sempre per terra" "eheeh ma Balo qui balo la"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Novembre 2013)

Il Porcellona però fa arrabbiare... quanto simulano.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

Macellai contro attori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> si infatti, meglio le entrate killer col rischio di spaccare una gamba



ti pagano tantissimi soldi, fai un lavoro stupendo puoi rischiare di romperti una gamba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

certo pure Leo che donnicciola...criticano tanto Ronaldo per le simulazioni, ma anche lui non scherza...appena prende una manata casca a terra
il comportamento a 5:40 è vergognoso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà di queste scenate puerili di ambedue le compagini,* il Barca non avrà mai il fascino del Real.* Ma neanche lontanamente. Pepe sarebbe un degno compare dei simulatori catalani. Perfetto.



Bestemmia.


----------



## Denni90 (9 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bestemmia.



stai scherzando vero???


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bestemmia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Novembre 2013)

Il Barça è la squadra più affascinante del Mondo, C.Ronaldo a Messi deve sempre lucidargli le scarpe.


----------



## rossovero (9 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Macellai contro attori.



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Novembre 2013)

I giocatori del Barcellona son delle persone davvero infime. In attacco gli manca solo Balotelli ed avrebbero la nazionale dei simulatori e scorretti al completo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Barça è la squadra più affascinante del Mondo, C.Ronaldo a Messi deve sempre lucidargli le scarpe.



la Storia dice Real...solo noi possiamo competere con la nostra Storia


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> una volta si facevano regolarmente questi interventi



anche le simulazioni sono sempre esistite.
e ci fossero solo quelle chissà quant'altro avremmo vinto con van basten.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Storia dice Real...



dai tempo al tempo.
fino a poco più di 20 anni fa c'era uno scarto 15 scudetti e 9 coppe dei campioni.
se il barça continua con 'sto ritmo fra meno di una quindicina li avrà sopravanzati quanto a titoli nazionali e avrà al massimo 2 o 3 champions in meno.
primo o poi il credito acquisito con quelle 5 coppe consecutive vinte nel mesozoico si esaurirà.


----------



## Denni90 (9 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Barça è la squadra più affascinante del Mondo, C.Ronaldo a Messi deve sempre lucidargli le scarpe.



in base a cosa??? perchè ci ha giocato dinho?? il barca è affascinante diciamo con alti e bassi da inzio anni 90...

il real da sempre...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Novembre 2013)

Che schifosi i catalani, dai che pure quest'anno niente champions, la squadra più forte della storiahhhh


ahahah pure il campionato si son fatti portar via due anni fa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anche le simulazioni sono sempre esistite.
> e ci fossero solo quelle chissà quant'altro avremmo vinto con van basten.



tra macellai e attori come ha scritto qualcuno quì sopra preferisco 1000 volte i macellai...almeno loro fanno vedere di essere stronz i, invece i catalani fanno i finti buoni, il club dell'amore, noi giochiamo a calcio, siamo belli...ma dai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> in base a cosa??? perchè ci ha giocato dinho?? il barca è affascinante diciamo con alti e bassi da inzio anni 90...
> 
> il real da sempre...



esatto...noi invece già negli anni 60 eravamo conosciuti e poi negli ultimi 30 anni abbiamo comandato noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> dai tempo al tempo.
> fino a poco più di 20 anni fa c'era uno scarto 15 scudetti e 9 coppe dei campioni.
> se il barça continua con 'sto ritmo fra meno di una quindicina li avrà sopravanzati quanto a titoli nazionali e avrà al massimo 2 o 3 champions in meno.
> primo o poi il credito acquisito con quelle 5 coppe consecutive vinte nel mesozoico si esaurirà.



boh io credo che Milan e Real in Champions saranno sempre come Italia, Germania e Brasile ai Mondiali
fra poco finirà questo ciclo Catalano come quello Spagnolo


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh io credo che Milan e Real in Champions saranno sempre come Italia, Germania e Brasile ai Mondiali
> fra poco finirà questo ciclo Catalano come quello Spagnolo



Ovvio che prima o poi finirà, come è sempre finito qualsiasi ciclo.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Barça è la squadra più affascinante del Mondo, C.Ronaldo a Messi deve sempre lucidargli le scarpe.



Ma in base a cosa??? Madò....


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2013)

Il Real è la squadra per eccellenza ragazzi dai, è la squadra con più tifosi al mondo, con più blasone, più fatturato e via discorrendo. Nel calcio è la squadra, a prescindere che non vinca coppe dei campioni da un'era calcistica.


----------



## Snake (9 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che schifosi i catalani, dai che pure quest'anno niente champions, la squadra più forte della storiahhhh
> 
> 
> ahahah pure il campionato si son fatti portar via due anni fa


in effetti 4 liga vinte in 5 anni fanno schifo


----------



## alexrossonero (9 Novembre 2013)

Il Real avrà anche più fascino e storia del Barca, non dico di no, ma il prestigio e l'appeal si conquista sul campo con i titoli e con il bel gioco, non con i nomi famosi ed i colpi di mercato a 7 zeri. 

Per quanto riguarda se preferire interventi killer o simulazioni, forse le seconde sono + fastidiose, ma le prime fanno certamente più male. Le mie caviglie lo sanno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Il Real avrà anche più fascino e storia del Barca, non dico di no, ma il prestigio e l'appeal si conquista sul campo con i titoli e con il bel gioco, non con i nomi famosi ed i colpi di mercato a 7 zeri.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda se preferire interventi killer o simulazioni, forse le seconde sono + fastidiose, ma le prime fanno certamente più male. Le mie caviglie lo sanno.



ambè chi ha subito questi interventi lo sa...sono brutte anche perchè sono vigliacche
ma le simulazioni sono senza dignità


----------

